# Grandmother's Flower Garden Quilt



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

This a picture of my Grandmother's Flower Garden quilt that I started piecing in 2006. I finished the hand quilting today. :bouncy:

It is completely hand sewn. I hand appliqued the center onto the borders. 

A lot of the fabric used in the flowers is from my mother's fabric stash.



I can't believe I'm actually almost completely done with it!!!

Now to see if I can actually show the photo. :hair


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is lovely! I especially like the narrow green borders, really makes the flowers pop.


----------



## NancyWVa (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice 
Do you hire on for finishing some quilting my mom didn't finish before she passed. I cant tell you what the quilts are or how much still needed to be done, I packed then to be shipped back to my home. I am still emptying here home for sale.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, that is incredible and truly a work of art.


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

Truly stunning!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Amazing is all I can say.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful! You should be proud. A true work of art for you and your family


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

wow!!! Beautiful and a lot of work!

I love the pattern, but no way am I willing do to that much hand work.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

The hand work wasn't that hard. This project was a work-in-progress and I knew that when I started. I mainly worked on this in the summer evenings. This was also a great project to take along and work on in the waiting room in the doctors office, dentists office or while a parent was having surgery.

I have a tendency to just hurry through piecing quilts and then onto the next one. This quilt made me slow down and enjoy the process. We all need that sometimes. Now I have a very special quilt made with my mother's fabrics. 

I won't say I will never make another one, but not right away. I'm enjoying looking at it and thinking, "I can't believe it's done!"


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wonderful! I love the way you outlined the flowers in the light green. You now have a lovely heirloom to enjoy and hopefully hand down to a family member. I would never have the patience for something like that and truly admire those who do.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Just beautiful, love the light green, too. I admire anyone who dedicates themselves to that amount of hand-sewing.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

That is truly gorgeous! 

I love to paper piece but have not managed to get a quilt finished!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

What a beautiful quilt and your colors are awesome. I am thinking of doing this pattern next after I am done with the star pattern that I am working on now. I want to do something with the Aunt Gracie's 30's prints, but think that the floral prints would be better for the Garden top.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I used to do custom hand quilting but not now. I don't enjoy hand quilting like I used to and I can't hand quilt all the projects I piece. Machine quilting has it's place.

30's fabrics are the traditional fabrics used in this design but I don't have much of them. I decided to do something different.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Very, very pretty! What a treasure for your family!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Now that is just flat lovely!! Congratulations and well done! And what a treasure that much of the fabric came from your mom's stash.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

that is wonderful, be proud , that was a lot of work...


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh My MY.......
BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That is truly an heirloom, it's absolute gorgeous!


----------

